# Hello Again



## Robert Klaja (Aug 5, 2013)

My new works


----------



## Robert Klaja (Aug 5, 2013)

another one but is not finisht. I dont now how to fix that help please!


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Robert,

I really love this last piece your working on...it's beautiful, calm, gentle, silent.

.....if this area is no long inhabited by humans and nature is free to express herself, she'd love to add more growth/color to liven up the canal area. The hedge in the background is a little tame....maybe express a more wild look about them? I'm sure others will have more insight to help you.


----------



## andrew1829 (Aug 22, 2013)

wow so beautiful scenery i wanna touch and i just wanna lost in this because it is lookins so beautiful great robert kalaja

thank you
Web Designing Company in Delhi 
Event Management Companies in delhi


----------



## WinnieJones (Apr 21, 2014)

wow they are great and more realistic check some of my paintings also


----------



## bigin amatya (May 10, 2014)

the flower's the best one I guess.. lovely...


----------



## Robert Klaja (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi.
I have a two of new oil paintings, let me know what you think


----------

